# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الأخطاء الإملائية (4)

## أبو مالك الدرعمي

الأخطاء الإملائية (4)

الحلقة الرابعة




نجد في المواقع والمنتديات مثل هذا : إضغط الرابط – إحفظ البيانات – أنقر هنا – إشترك في مجموعة – أقـتباس – يسعدنا إنضمامك إلينا _._ 






الهمزة أول الكلمة إما همزة وصل أو همزة قطع ، وتُرسم ألفًا في الحالتين. 

همزة القطع : همزة تظهر على الألف كتابة ونطقًـا ، وترسم على شكل رأس " عـ " صغيرة فوق الألف هكذا " أ " كما في : أَكْتُبُ وأُمسي ، وأسفلها عند الكسر كما في : إِيمان 
دون رسمها في همزة الوصل ، كما في : اِعْمَلْ ، اُكتب ، القلم. 





همزة الوصل: 

تُنْطَق في حالة الوقف ولا تنطق في حالة الوصل. 
تُرسم همزة الوصل وهمزة القطع على الألف في أول الكلمة ، وكلتاهما متحركتان بالحركات الثلاث : الفتحة والضمة ترسمان فوق الألف ، والكسرة ترسم تحت الألف .






همزة الوصل : همزة ينطق بها في أول الكلمة دون أن تُرسم على الألف ، وتسقط كتابة ولفظًا إذا جاءت في وسط الكلام كأن يسبقها حرف من الحروف .


مثل : فاستعمل ، واعتصم ، واستفاد .


والغرض من الهمزة أن يتوصل بها إلى النطق بالساكن في بداية


الكلمة ، والبعض يرسم أعلاها شكل رأس " صـ " صغيرة. 

مواضع همزة الوصل :
( ال ) بجميع أنواعها ، كما في : الرجل ، الساعة ، العلم ، المعرفة ، الذي. 
في الأسماء العشَرة: اسم ، است ، ابن ، ابنة ، ابنُم ، امرؤ ، امرأة ؛ فهذه سبعة ، ويدخل فيها مثنى هذه الأسماء السبعة و اثنان ، واثنتان ، وايمُنُ الله ِ -وكذلك لغاتها ، نحو (ايمن الله) بفتح الميم ، و(ايم الله) 
في الأفعال: 
- في أمر الفعل الثلاثي، كما في: اقر ، اكتب ، اجلس ، انظر. 
- في أمر الفعلين الخماسي والسداسي وماضيهما ومصدرهما ، كما في: الخماسي : اجتمعْ ، اجتمعَ ، اجتماع ؛ السداسي : استخرجْ ، استخرجَ ، استخراج. 

همزة القطع: تُنطق في حالتي الوصل والوقف. 
مواضعها: ما عدا السابق ذكره في مواضع همزة الوصل ،فإنه يبدأ بهمزة القطع. 

الخلاصة : همزة الوصل تكون في :
- أول الأسماء العشرة. 
- أمر الثلاثي نحو اكتب واجلس وافتح واحذر .
- ماضي الخماسي وأمره ومصدره مثل احترم َ - احترم - احترام 
- ماضي السداسي وأمره ومصدره نحو استغفر َ - استغفِر ْ - استغفار 
- همزة ال 


همزة القطع تكون في أول الأسماء ما عدا الأسماء العشرة
- أول الحروف ماعدا (ال) 
- ماضي الثلاثي ومصدره نحو : أخذَ َ - أخْْذ
- ماضي الرباعى وأمره ومصدره نحو : أكرم - أكرم ْ - إكرام


انتبه : الأعلام جميعها همزتها همزة قطع. 
مثلاً كلمة ابتسام إذا أُريد بها أن تكون اسم فتاة فهي همزة قطع ،أما إذا أُريد بها مصدر فهي همزة وصل.
مثال : إبتسام تحب الخير. (همزة قطع)
-الابتسامة الصادرة من القلب هي ما تنفرد به الكائنات البشرية عن غيرها من الكائنات. (همزة وصل)

وقد جمعت هذا من أماكن شتى لتتعدد الأمثلة ، وهذه الكلمات الآتية وكأنها معجم لألف الوصل : ائتلاف ائتمان ابتدائي ابتسامة ابتكار ابتداع ابتذال ابتزاز ابتعاد
وكذلك عند إضافة الألف واللام : الائتلاف الائتمان الابتدائي الابتسامة الابتكار الابتداع الابتذال الابتزاز الابتعاد 
الابتغاء الابتلاء الابتلاع الابتهاج الابتهال الاتحاد الاتفاق الاتصال الاتباع الاتجاه الاتخاذ الاتساع الاتساق الاتسام الاتشاح الاتصاف الاتضاح الاتعاظ الاتقاء الاتكاء الاتكال الاتهام الاثنان الاثنين الاجتهاد الاجتماع الاجتناب الاجتياح الاجتذاب الاحتباس الاحتراف الاحترام الاحتفال الاحتكار الاحتلال الاحتلام الاحتياط الاحتساء الاحتشاد الاحتشام الاحتضار الاحتضان الاحتطاب الاحتفاء الاحتفاظ الاحتقار الاحتكاك الاحتكام الاحتماء الاحتمال الاحمرار الاحتباس الاحتجاب الاحتدام الاحتراز الاحتراس الاحتراق الاختلال الاختباءالاختتام الاختراق الاختزان الاختصار الاختطاف الاختزال الاختراع الاختفاء الاختلال الاختلاج الاختلاف الاختصاص الاختلاس الاختلاط الاختلاق الاختناق الاخضرار الاختيار الاختبار الادخار الادعاء الارتجال الارتباط الارتباك الارتجاج الارتجاف الارتحال الارتخاء الارتداء الارتسام الارتشاء الارتشاف الارتضاء الارتطامالارتعاش الارتفاع الارتعاد الارتقاء الارتقاب الارتكاب الارتكاز الارتماء الارتهان الارتواء الارتياب الارتياح الارتداد الازدياد الازدحام الازدراء الازدواج الازرقاق الازدهار الاستراحة الاسترجاع الاسترحام الاسترخاص الاسترداد الاسترسال الاسترشاد الاسترضاء الاسترعاء الاستدارة الاستدانة الاستدراج الاستدر ك الاستحياء الاستجوابالاستئناف الاستهلال الاستباحة الاستبشار الاستبشاع الاستبصار الاستبطاء الاستبعاد الاستباق الاستبقاء الاستتباب الاستتار الاستشارة الاستثقال الاستثمار الاستثناء الاستجابة الاستجداد الاستجداء الاستجمام الاستئجار الاستحكام الاستحلال الاستجماع الاستدعاء الاستياء الاستحلاف الاستئمان الاستئثار الاستحمام الاستحضار الاستئناف الاستحقاق الاستئصالالاستجارة الاستئذان الاستحواذ الاستباحة الاستئصال الاستحياء الاستجواب الاستخبار الاستحياء الاستبد د الاستخدام الاستحالة الاستهبال الاستخراج الاستحداث الاستبدال الاستخفاف الاستحسان الاستبسال الاستخلاص الاستدقاق الاستراتيجي الاسترقاق الاستسقاء الاستسلام الاستسهال الاستشارة الاستشفاف الاستشفاء الاستشهاد الاستصحاب الاستصراخ الاستصعاب الاستصغارالاستصلاح الاستصراخ الاستصعاب الاستصغار الاستصلاح الاستضاءة الاستضافة الاستضحاك الاستضعاف الاستطابة الاستطاعة الاستطالة الاستطراد الاستطراف الاستطلاع الاستطياب الاستظراف الاستظهار الاستعادة الاستعاذة الاستعارة الاستعاضة الاستعانة الاستعباد الاستعجال الاستعداد الاستعذاب الاستعارة الاستعراض الاستعراب الاستعصاء الاستعطاف الاستعظام الاستعفاءالاستعلام الاستعمار الاستعمال الاستغاثة الاستغراب الاستغراق الاستغفار الاستغلال الاستغناء الاستواء الاستغواء الاستفادة الاستفاقة الاستفتاء الاستفحال الاستفراد الاستفراغ الاستفزاز الاستفسار الاستفهام الاستقالة الاستقامة الاستقبال الاستقتال الاستقدام الاستقرار الاستقصاء الاستقلال الاستكانة الاستكبار الاستكتاب الاستكثار الاستكشاف الاستكمالالاستلال الاستلزام الاستلطاف الاستلاف الاستلقاء الاستمالة الاستمتاع الاستمداد الاستمرار الاستمراء الاستمساك الاستماع الاستمهال الاستنان الاستنارة الاستنباط الاستنتاج الاستنجاد الاستناد الاستنزاف الاستنساخ الاستنشاق الاستنطاق الاستنفار الاستنفاد الاستنقاص الاستنكار الاستهانة الاستهتار الاستهجان الاستهداف الاستهزاء الاستهلال الاستهلاك الاستهواء الاستواء الاستجابة الاستياء الاستيداع الاستيراد الاستيقاظ الاستيقان الاسمرار الاشتياط الاشتياق الاشتباك الاشتباه الاشتداد الاشتراء الاشتراك الاشتراط الاشتراع الاشتطاط الاشتعال الاشتغال الاشتقاق الاشتكاء الاشتهاء الاشتهار الاشرئباب الاشمئزاز الاصطياد الاصطياف الاصطبار الاصطباغ الاصطخاب الاصطحاب الاصطدامالاصطفاف الاصطكاك الاصطلاء الاصطلاح الاصطناع الاضطرار الاضطجاع الاضطراب الاضطرام الاضطلاع الاضطهاد الاضمحلال الاطراد الاطلاع الاطمئنان الاعتياد الاعتباطي الاستياء الاعتبار الاعتداد الاعتداء الاعتدال الاعتذار الاعتراء الاعتراف الاعتراض الاعتراك الاعتزال الاعتزام الاعتصار الاعتصام الاعتقال الاعتقاد الاعتكارالاعتكاف الاعتلال الاعتزال الاعتلاء الاعتماد الاعتمار الاعتناء الاعتناق الاعوجاج الاعوزاز الاغبرار الاغتياب الاغتياظ الاغترار الاغتراب الاغتراف الاغتسال الاغتصاب الاغتفار الاغتنام الاغتناء الاغتنام الاغريراق الافتتاح الافتنان الافتخار الافتداء الافترار الافتراء الافتراس الافتراش الافتراض الافتراق الافتضاحالافتعال الافتقاد الافتقار الافتكار الاقتباس الاقتياد الاقتتال الاقتحام الاقتداء الاقتراع الاقتراب الاقتراح الاقتراض الاقتراف الاقتران الاقتسام الاقتصاص الاقتصاد الاقشعرار الاقتصار الاقتضاب الاقتطاع الاقتطاف الاقتفاء الاقتلاع الاقتناء الاقتناص الاقتناع الاكتئاب الاكتتاب الاكتحال الاكتراء الاكتراث الاكتساءالاكتساب الاكتساح الاكتشاف الاكتظاظ الاكتفاء الاكتمال الاكتناز الاكتواء الالتئام الالتباس الالتجاء الالتحاء الالتحاف الالتحاق الالتحام الالتزاق الالتزام الالتصاق الالتفاف الاكتفاء الاكفهرار الامتلاك الامتناع الامتهان الامتياز الامتثال الامتحان الامتحاق الامتداد الامتداح الامتزاج الامتصاص الامتطاء

----------


## كمال أحمد

الأخ أبا مالك، بارك الله فيك، ولي ملاحظتان:
الأولى: (أل) - مفصولة - تكتب بهمزة قطع لا وصل.
الثانية: الأسماء منها ما تكون همزته همزة وصل كابتسام، وانتصار، وابنتهاج.
هذا رأيي، والله أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## أبو زيد الخير

ممتاز

----------


## أشرف عسران

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله - تعالى خيرا , وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

